# Rh-/Rhogam shot after chemical pregnancy?



## blondie1069

Hey girls! I am not sure where to post this question.

But I am Rh- and pretty sure I am having a chemical pregnancy. I got 3 faint positives on 12 dpo then 13-15 dpo all BFN and my symptoms have disappeared.

I still have not started bleeding and still have creamy CM and high cervix, but my temp is starting to drop.

I was just wondering if you needed to get a rhogam shot after a chemical pregnancy??

Also when will I start to bleed?


----------



## brittybird

I had a chemical pregnancy in between my 2 miscarriages. I didnt have to have the shot because it was too early. I am also Rh- and I had the shot for my 2 other m/c. I started bleeding 5/6 days after 1st +test. For me it went: (day 1) +, 
(day 2) light +, 
(day 3) lighter +, 
(day 4) neg, 
(day 5) neg, 
(day 6)neg (started bleeding).

Dont give up; you'll get your BFP soon! :hugs:


----------



## beachlover1

I'm RH - too, had a few mcs but you only need shot before 12 weeks if you have medical intervention.....so no you don't need one.

I also had a chemical once.... Bled about a week late, after the test showed neg
. :flower:


----------



## blondie1069

Thank you so much girls for you reply!

I am so sorry to hear about your chemical's and m/c. I hope you both get your sticky bean very soon!! FX and Lots of baby dust!

My temp has dropped even more, so I am sure I will start bleed soon.

I hate how it is over before it even got to began :(


----------



## keepthefaithx

I am rh negative, and i had a chemical pregnancy in oct/november, 

my dr said when i get pregnant next time i will get it and i dont need til then, i got my first rhogam shot in august when i miscarried my first baby

xo


----------

